# Striping w/ a riding mower



## jayteebee (Mar 26, 2019)

Happy Saturday everyone.

After a long day in the yard, I'm lounging on the couch drinking bourbon and enjoying this rain.

Anyway.. straight to it. Who doesn't want a perfect striped yard am I right? So my dilemma is, my (non zero turn) Deere riding mower won't go in reverse while the blade is engaged. So every time I make a pass, I have to disengage the blade, turn around/ put it in reverse, line the mower back up, throw it in drive, re-engage the blade and take off.

I'm worried this can't be good for my mower and I'd hate to ruin it, but I love stripes. I'm even looking into getting a checkmate.

I've looked online but everything refers to zero turns.

Help?


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

https://youtu.be/WlQICtsjkFU
https://youtu.be/-w46R4xS0dQ
I have a D130 and I am going to attempt the broom brush method this spring once the grass is up to it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@jayteebee can you do this?


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Get the checkmate. It handles the back and forth just fine. I used mine on a ZT.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm sure you can get decent stripes with a striping kit like krusej23 posted but yes to get the best stripes it's going to be a lot easier if you have a commercial mower vs a residential riding mower. The decks on the residential mowers just aren't as good. Also a set of high lift blades will help increase striping as well.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

As a rule, I don't encourage defeating safety circuits on equipment. RIO is the exception. It's sole purpose is force the operator to make a conscious decision to override the "feature" hence relieving the manufacturer of the liability should you back over something/one with the blades running. The buttons don't prevent people from operating the mower blades in reverse, nor do they force you to ensure your six is clear before backing up. Defeating the system is functionally superior and legally similar. Which may be why all of these anti-reversing systems are so readlily overridden or outright defeated.


----------



## jayteebee (Mar 26, 2019)

@Ware This is great information - will be tons of help so I don't have to push that button! However, my D105 is a pain in the butt since I have to manually switch switch between F, N and R down to the right of my seat - I'm constantly changing gears. I'm really curious if there's some strategy or layout method that might take a little longer, but prevent me having to go in reverse at all. Maybe I'll just have to go back over my yard once it's mowed so I know which way the grass lays. That would allow me to make wide turns and hit the next stripe over know to keep everything consistent? 🤔

@HoosierLawnGnome Thank you! It's great to know that the checkmate handles the back and forth. It's obviously impossible getting turned around easily without a zero turn, and I was worried I'd have stripes going everywhere


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

leave it in forward and crank the wheel at the end of a cut, you don't need to cut right next to the same path every time. Use the geometry of a zamboni. http://www.dochertyfamily.com/zamboni_pattern.htm


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Yes, you really need foot controlled hydrostatic transmission if you want perfect alternating stripes. As long as the tractor is stopped, your not hurting it by switching back and forth between F and R but it is a pain for sure.

Zamboni geometry is how we used to mow lawns back before the equipment turned on a dime and changed directions at whim.


----------



## jayteebee (Mar 26, 2019)

@ABC123 that's a very good idea but what if I want alternating stripes? Looks like I'm stuck until I get a commercial mower - an obvious reason why they created zero turn. Thanks everyone!


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

jayteebee said:


> @ABC123 that's a very good idea but what if I want alternating stripes? Looks like I'm stuck until I get a commercial mower - an obvious reason why they created zero turn. Thanks everyone!


Striping is not that complicated. It doesnt require commercial equipment. Striping is a light trick. You lay the grass over one direction so different levels of light reflect off of it, creating contrast that when done in opposite directions in a line creates stripes. The grass doesnt care if a commercial grade mower is combing it or a residential mower is. And a zero turn wont fix everything. When you make tight turns the edge of the roller can tear up turf, as can the tire. You have to smooth it out. A commercial lifting mechanism on a striper may fix the edge of the roller tearing up turf but not your tire.
You will have issues on every turn. The key is to figure out how to mask it.

So how do you do that? Turn around off the grass, on a sidewalk, in the street. Go over your perimeter and box in your pattern. Or I guess you can go out and buy $10,000 worth of specialized equipment to raise and lower a roller. 

See how i used the sidewalk and alternating patterns to mask turns on edges?


----------



## jayteebee (Mar 26, 2019)

@HoosierLawnGnome I totally understand how the light reflection works. I guess my problem is, I have a huge embankment in the front that connects my yard to the road that prevents me from using anything to turn around. I've also got pavers that line my driveway so I don't want to run those over either. Small walkway leading up to the door but if I turn near it I'm throwing clippings all over my mulch. I'm sure muddying the water here but I think the more I mow, the more I'll obviously get used to my yard and figure out some tricks.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Yeah my point was mostly that the commercial grade equipment doesnt solve the basic thing of what patterns mask your turns for you.

I did things like shape beds to fit a gentle turning radius. I almost always do a lap on the perimeter to smooth over patches and turn spots. I sank stepping stones down to ground level so I could mow over them. I mulch mow so clippings arent as big an issue. Turning on sidewalks would expand clipping on them, so I slowed down or tipped up the mower to expel them before going onto them. Then I'd have to wash off the green tracks later during wet mows. Almost always had to blow the sidewalks off anyways. Takes a while but every yard is different.

My point is you can stripe super well without expensive equipment, but I do highly recommend a checkmate.


----------



## tgoulart (Jun 21, 2018)

Buy a Simplicity rider.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

tgoulart said:


> Buy a Simplicity rider.


Looks good. Simplicity have always been great machines. Much better than the cheaper built mowers


----------

